# Shish Kabobs



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Need your recipe's for shish kabobs? What you marinate the meat in, ect.? What veggies you put on the stick with the meat?

Need one for beef, chicken, pork, and fish. Also, any kind of a dessert kabob?

Thank you very much.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Wow, nobody around here do kabobs? I always thought just about everyone eats kabobs once in a while.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I usually make beef kabobs with peppers and onions or shrimp kabobs. I use various marinades. The shrimp is either a cajun or mexican flavored marinade. I get bored and mix things up.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Tomato, onion, green pepper, mushroom, sometimes pineapple chunks. Brush on a little EVOO.

Meanwhile: I like to use beef tenderloin, large cubes, drizzle with EVOO and garlic salt, Best if this can sit at least a few hours, but last minute is fine, too. My mom likes balsamic vinegar brushed on.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

We don't go to the fuss of making shish kabobs. All that spearing of different meats, fruits and veggies on a stick that all have different cooking times. The stuff sticks to the grill, the wood spears burn and break, and half of the stuff falls off before it is done.

Instead, we cut up the various ingredients and marinate in two bags. One for meat, one for veggies. Typically, we use a teriaki marinate.

Then, I use a grill basket. First, stir fry the meat chunks and remove. Then, stir fry the veggies/fruits. When the veggies are done, I add the meat in and toss.

Doing it this way, we can make about 2 to 3 times more "shish kabobs" then we could if we used sticks.

We use a grill basket like the one below. The other nice thing about a basket is you can grill some veggies that aren't easily speared, like brocolli and cauliflower.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

We have a (pretty strange) New Year's tradition of having kabobs on New Year's Eve. Started doing it one year and we've just kept doing it every year. Our kids love making (and eating!) them. There's an art to kabobs, if you do it right you can get everything cooked properly together, and not too many losses off the stick 



















This is the recipe we always use.. because it's so simple, and sooooo good!!

1/2 cup vegetable oil
2/3 cup honey
2/3 cup soy sauce
1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper
4 cloves garlic, crushed
about 8 skinless, boneless chicken breast halves - cut into 1 inch cubes
assorted veggies, cut into skewerable size chunks 
skewers

Soak wooden skewers in water so they don't burn. Mix together first five ingredients, divide in half and marinate chicken and vegetables separately. Marinade for at least 2 hours.

Drain and thread veggies and chicken onto skewers. Grill 'til done and enjoy!

(Yikes, those photos have been resized, hope they come out the correct size when I post and not so huge!)


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

Cabin Fever said:


> We don't go to the fuss of making shish kabobs. All that spearing of different meats, fruits and veggies on a stick that all have different cooking times. The stuff sticks to the grill, the wood spears burn and break, and half of the stuff falls off before it is done.
> 
> Instead, we cut up the various ingredients and marinate in two bags. One for meat, one for veggies. Typically, we use a teriaki marinate.
> 
> ...


I agree with this. Seemed like every time we did shish kabobs the vegetables would burn before the meat was cooked.

If you really like the idea of kabobs, and there are times when we like to serve them too, then put the meat and the vegetables on separate skewers. When we want kabobs this is what we do.

Better Homes and Gardens has an excellent grill cookbook that I got on Amazon for about $13 a year or two ago. Lots of wonderful recipes in that one.

Carol


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

WildernesFamily said:


> We have a (pretty strange) New Year's tradition of having kabobs on New Year's Eve. Started doing it one year and we've just kept doing it every year. Our kids love making (and eating!) them. There's an art to kabobs, if you do it right you can get everything cooked properly together, and not too many losses off the stick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks good! Can't beat the combination of honey and soy sauce. We marinade salmon it it before grilling. 

Carol


----------



## jkhs (Sep 17, 2010)

Here's our favorite. You have to be careful that the heat isn't too high as it will char if it's not watched. Even with a little char it's yummy.

Beef Stir-fry on a Stick

1/2 cup hoisin sauce
3 Tablespoons water
2 Tablespoons oil
1 Tablespoon soy sauce
1 garlic clove, minced
1/4 to 1/2 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes

Mix these together to make a glaze, set aside.

Make ka-bobs using:
3 cups brocolli florets
2 medium summer squash (I use 1 yellow and 1 green zuchini)
1 large red pepper cut into 1 inch pieces
1 pound beef steak (sirloin works well, but I've used round steak too), cut into 1 inch pieces

Brush ka-bobs with about 1/3 cup of the glaze. Grill, covered over medium heat for 6 to 7 minutes on each side or until meat reaches desired doneness and veggies are tender. Baste once with remaining glaze towards end of cooking.

Serves 4


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Well I finally got to cook some kabobs this evening. I took some advice and cooked the meat seperate. I took some pork chops and removed the center peice of meat from them, cut'm in half and skewered both halves on a stick. Seasoned them with Season-all and grilled them. 

The vegetables I chopped and sliced up and stuck in a basket like what Cabin Fever showed n his thread. The veg ingredients were onions, squash, bell peppers, taters, corn on the cob cut in 2" long peices. Seasoned with salt, pepper, parsley flakes, and drizzled with olive oil. 

Everyone loved dinner tonight. Wife and kids think I should become a real outdoor chef. Kids loved eating the meat off the sticks, and wife loved the smokey flavor to the vegetables. 

Gonna have to do it again sometime. I want to do a beef kabob dinner, and a fish kabob dinner sometime in the future. Any ideals greatly appreciated.


----------



## campfiregirl (Mar 1, 2011)

DH made the best beef kabobs a couple of weeks ago - marinated in EVOO, minced (fresh) garlic and grated parmesean cheese. WOW!!!
He also grilled asparagus that he seasoned with EVOO, garlic Mrs Dash & sea salt. Better than a restaurant!:thumb:


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

We love chicken marinated in Italian dressing (not creamy). We add peppers, onions, mushrooms and potatoes (pre-cook the potatoes at least 1/2 way first). Beef we usually do without marinade. We have gone to the grill baskets like CF pictured now that the kids are older and eat more. I don't want to spend all the time it take to string 12-15 ka-bobs...it was fine when they only ate 1 to 1-1/2....but now that they want 3-4 it got tedious....maybe in retirement we'll go back to stringing them.


----------

